# Do snails fart?



## Wiggyl

I was watching my golden mystery snail scour the gravel for food when all of a sudden she starts floating straight up! Quite rapidly too, and I was worried she had died, until she kind of turned over and a bunch of air spewed out of her shell and she just floated back down and went on her merry way.

Whaaaaat just happened?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## nclnchls

It sure sounds like she did! hahaha!


----------



## Tish

lol, I have no idea, but it sure would have been funny to see it


----------



## lilnaugrim

That's pretty normal but I know snails will float when they don't like their environment. In the wild they do this to get to a different environment downstream but I'm not terribly sure if this is actually what's happening to your snail lol.


----------



## Wiggyl

I don't think it's water quality, since I had done a change before. Plus she wasn't just bobbing around, she just went straight up, "farted", and came right back down q=


----------



## lilnaugrim

I wasn't saying water quality but some snails are just picky about their environments is what I meant.


----------



## Wiggyl

Yeah I'm sure they do. I'm just really curious about this strange incident because it seems like aliens lifted her temporarily q= Otherwise all of the snails seem happy. 

My nerite is pretty much my ammonia alert (should my cycle break)...he goes running out of the tank. I learned that when I put him in early on in the cycle.


----------

